# Nutscheid MB



## wotan1999 (12. Juni 2004)

Will nochmal allen viel Spaß für morgen wünschen!
Hoffe Ihr habt besseres Wetter als heute (Sturm, Regen, Gewitter), sonnst regnets Äste!  
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hardy_aus_k (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

ich kann mich da *wotan1999* nur anschliessen   

Obwohl besseres Wetter wünsche ich mir auch   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elwood 1# (13. Juni 2004)

ICh fand das Wetter heute ganz Ok, allerdings war die Strecke teilweise heftig. Wisst ihr vielleicht wo ich Bilder vom Rennen bekommen kann?

Gruß


----------



## talybont (13. Juni 2004)

Wetter OK, Strecke abartig brutal verschlammt. Bin doch nur ein Schönwetter-MTBler  . Bei so ner Plempe im Wald fahr ich doch lieber RR. So oft wie heute habe ich wohl noch nie auf dem Rad geflucht. Ab Kilometer 15 fehlten die Ritzel 6-9, ab 30 km das grosse Kettenblatt  . Wie soll man da Tempo machen? Von diversen Kettenklemmer berghoch einmal abgesehen. Gottseidank haben die ab dem zweiten Checkpoint Wasserschläuche parat gehabt, so kamen wenigstens die Ritzel wieder und das Kettenblatt wurde per Ziehen am Schaltzug reaktiviert (es leben die Züge am Oberrohr!!!  ). 
Die Strecke wäre im trockenen Zustand sehr schön gewesen, die Organisation fand ich voll in Ordnung. Nur der Schluch hätte früher kommen müssen!  
Für meinen ersten Marathon war das in Ordnung. Sturzfrei, ein paar Rückenschmerzen und fünf Blasen an der Hand sind das Resultat. Aber das nächste mal bitte ohne technische Probleme und eine Stunde schneller.  

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Garvin (13. Juni 2004)

Juhu,

Ich finde das war eine super organisierte Veranstaltung - man hat überhaupt nicht gemerkt, dass die Leute sowas zum ersten mal auf die Beine gestellt haben.   Der Termin kann auch gerne beibehalten werden - so kann man auch mal eine gute Platzierung fahren, da die ganzen cracks in Willingen unterwegs sind.   

@talybont: mit den blockierten Kettenblättern hatte ich mehr Glück als Du. Bei mir wollte nur noch die Scheibe aufgelegt werden 


Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## IGGY (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo
Ich möchte auch auf diesem Weg ein großes Lob an den Veranstalter aussprechen. Fand ich echt super was die da auf die Beine gestellt haben. Zwar habe ich keinen Vergleich da das mein erster Marathon war, aber mir hat es sehr gefallen! Ausser der letzte Berg mit der sehr langen Schiebepassage  
Über einen Link wo man die Bilder bestellen kann würde ich mich auch freuen!


----------



## KGBKamikaze (13. Juni 2004)

also die strecke war wirklich etrem an einigen stellen. zum teil bin ich durch einen kleinen Schlinker extrem ins rutschen bekommen und bei dem matschigen untergrund kann man das kaum kontrollieren, wo man hinrutscht. einmal hats mich auch gegen sonen bäumestapel gehauen aber sonst fand ich alles super gemacht (organisatorisch).
ich hoffe dass es nächstes jahr wieder die veranstaltung gibt. vielleicht mal n andre route. da gibts ja noch genügend wege im nutscheid *von da eh kommt*
also hoffentlich bis zum nächsten marathon im nutscheid
 
mfg, Kgb


----------



## KGBKamikaze (13. Juni 2004)

hoffentlich gehts das nächste mal über die alte römerstraße


----------



## Beach90 (13. Juni 2004)

Also ich fands duper , vor allem von der organisation , nur die pfeil schilder konnte man leider von weitem nicht so erkennen ,aber an sonsten ist das feedback wirklich überragend ( http://ib-heinze.com/tinc?key=ou2Eisla&start=-1&reverse=1 )
ich hoffe das war nicht der letze megabike
schlamm ruleZzZz  
Beach


----------



## Achim_SU (14. Juni 2004)

Eine sehr gut gelungene Veranstaltung !

Kennzeichnung der Wege, Parkplätze, Betreuung, Stimmung, ... waren Klasse.
Ich würde gerne im nächsten jahr wieder dabei sein, wenn es eine Nachfolgeveranstaltung gibt.

Grüsse Achim


----------



## FranG (14. Juni 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Kilometer 15 fehlten die Ritzel 6-9, ab 30 km das grosse Kettenblatt  . Wie soll man da Tempo machen? Von diversen Kettenklemmer berghoch einmal abgesehen. Gottseidank haben die ab dem zweiten Checkpoint Wasserschläuche parat gehabt, so kamen wenigstens die Ritzel wieder und das Kettenblatt wurde per Ziehen am Schaltzug reaktiviert (es leben die Züge am Oberrohr!!!  ).



@talybont
Genau das gleiche bei mir... nur konnte ich nicht mehr auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt fahren. Genauso bei Last auf dem mittleren. Die Kette hat sich dann komplett um die Bätter gewickelt... Passiert sowas nur bei ausgelutschten Blättern?
Wollte schon am 2 Checkpoint über die Bundesstraße zurück nach Waldbröl fahren. Die "Dusche" hat geholfen. Aber nicht sofort. In der mittleren Runde konnte ich bergauf nur auf dem mittleren Blatt fahren... uff. Als die Kette dann einigermaßen "trocken" war, gingen fast wieder alle Gänge.

Ansonsten eine super Veranstaltung + prima Organisation. Wirklich an jeder etwas steileren Abfahrt stand da jemand.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

Tach zusammen,

ich fands lecker...  
Ab Hälfte des Rennens ging auf meinem mittleren Blatt auch nix mehr. Das klein und große lief recht störungsfrei.
Kurz vor dem Ziel hatte ich einen kleinen Plausch mit einem Mitstreiter, der zu meinen Problemen mit dem mittleren Blatt, die ja nicht zu überhören waren, plötzlich meinte "Ich sachs ja immer; ABBAUEN die Dinger". Ich hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gewundert, warum der so dicke Gänge fährt und nach dem Spruch war alles klar: Er fuhr mit nem Singlespeeder und er fuhr weiter auf die 107er Runde ! Respekt, Respekt !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Thunderbird (14. Juni 2004)

Ich habe mich auch die 107er-Runde durchgequält.
Nach 20 km ist mir der Flaschenhalter abgerissen, aber ansonsten hatte
ich keine ernsthaften technischen Probleme. 2 Stürze - einer re. eine li. -
haben die Sache schön abgerundet. Ich war am Ende so fertig, dass es mir
sogar egal war, dass ich nach der ersten 73-km Runde vom 3. auf den 6. Platz
abgestürzt min. Meine Racing Ralphs mit 2000km drauf waren halt nicht ganz
das richtige. ;-) 

Die Orga auf der Strecke war super, aber der Start und der Zieleinlauf war 
chaotisch. Zuerst wusste ich nicht, wo ich mich aufstellen sollte und dann
am Ende bin ich noch mal über die Brücke gefahren und habe so einen Platz
verloren. insgesamt war's aber wirklich ein tolles Erlebnis!

Bin nur froh, dass es hier im Süden generell trockener ist.   

Thb


----------



## peppaman (14. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich fands lecker...
> Ab Hälfte des Rennens ging auf meinem mittleren Blatt auch nix mehr. Das klein und große lief recht störungsfrei.
> ...



Hi Ralph

an so einen Spruch kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern...

Welche Farbe hatte denn das bike vom Singlespeeder?
Wir waren zu dritt:
- Silbernes Alu-Bike: MipMip...107km. der Typ hat dieses Jahr noch ´nen Alpen-X vor....
- Schwarzes Alu-Bike: Kumpel von MipMip, ist die 75km gefahren
- Blaues Stahl-Bike (KONA): peppaman...auch die 107

am Ende kommt dann soetwas dabei heraus:






vlnr: MipMip; sein Kumpel; Peppa


- das Trinken nicht vergessen ;-)


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2004)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ralph
> 
> an so einen Spruch kann ich mich gar nicht erinnern...
> 
> ...



Cool...MipMip war's...bestell ihm nen lieben Gruß !


----------



## KGBKamikaze (15. Juni 2004)

sag ma thunderbird, wie kommts eigentlich das du aus freiburg bis hier hin gekommen bist? doch nicht genau wegen diesem marathon...


----------



## XCRacer (15. Juni 2004)

Quelle: Bike-Sport-News.com (15.06.04/kg) Im Bergischen Land siegten auf der 103-km-Strecke Benjamin Brochhagen und Silke Schlichting, auf der Marathonstrecke Markus Hachmeyer (Bild) und Daniela Bargholt.





Titel: "Siegerehrung: »Hachy« rules!" | Copyright: Bohle-Schwalbe

Überwiegend Wald- und Wanderwege mit schnellen Passagen und Downhills, knackigen Anstiegen und Singletrails bot am Wochenende der Nutscheid Mega-Bike. Der Nutscheid ist das größte zusammenhängende Waldgebiet im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis. Es erstreckt sich von Waldbröl im Oberbergischen Kreis im Norden bis hin nach Winterscheid im Südwesten und Windeck im Süden. Westerwald, Bergisches Land, Siegerland und Rheinland begegnen sich hier am Fluss Sieg in »natürlicher Harmonie«.

Zwei unterschiedliche Strecken hatten die Veranstalter in dieser schönen, hügeligen Gegend für den 5. Sparkassen Bike Marathon ausgesucht: Short-Track mit 35 Kilometern und 780 Höhenmetern sowie Marathon mit 74 Kilometern und 1800 Höhenmetern. Und für die ganz Unersättlichen hatte sie sich den Nutscheid Mega-Bike ausgedacht, bei dem man alle zwei Strecken fahren musste.

Ghost-Fahrer Benjamin Brochhagen siegte beim Mega-Bike in der Zeit von 4:52:57 und blieb als einziger unter der Fünf-Stunden-Marke. Matthias Ocklenburg auf dem zweiten Platz war über eine Viertelstunde länger unterwegs, auf dem dritten Platz lief Richard Glatz in Waldbröl ein. Knapper das Ergebnis bei den Damen :Silke Schlichting war auf dieser Bärendistanz gerade mal zwölf Sekunden eher im Ziel als Stephanie Mondin, beide vom MBC-Bochum. Dritte: Simone Berei.

Auf der Marathondistanz siegte ein alter Bekannter: Der Ex-XC-Racer auf deutschem Top-Level Markus Hachmeyer, heute bei der Firma Bohle in Sachen Schwalbe-Reifen tätig, zog auf seinem schnellen Idworx SM (Special Marathon) der Konkurrenz davon und siegte in 03:23:16 souverän vor Markus Risse und Thomas Ink. Daniela Bargholt dominierte bei den Damen klar gegen Stefanie Beyer und Sandra Stiene.

Markus Hachmeyers Bike haben wir zurzeit für Testfahrten im Haus und sind begeistert: Uns wundert nicht  mal abgesehen davon, dass »Hachy« anscheinend immer noch topfit ist , dass er mit diesem Flitzer gewonnen hat. Den Testbericht lesen Sie in der Juli-Ausgabe der »bike sport news« (ab 30. Juni 2004 im Handel).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (16. Juni 2004)

@ KGB-Fahrer: 
Ich hab' mir halt einfach das dreckigste Rennen in ganz Deutschland 
rausgesucht, um mein nagelneues Bike "einzufahren". Nach dem Rennen
sieht es jetzt trotz 4 Stundn Putzen aus, als hätte ich es schon seit Jahren.   

Nee, im Ernst - es waren doch auch die Sparkassen-Meisterschaften und
da ich zwar nicht bei einer Sparkasse arbeite (Student), aber Mitglied in
der hiesigen Sparkassen-Sportgemeinschaft bin (siehe Profilfoto) und die
mir die Fahrt, Unterkunft und Startgeld gezahlt haben, bin ich halt mit
zwei befreundeten Sparkässlern hingefahren. Nur 4 Std Anfahrt übrigens.

Habt ihr eigentlich auch den Rehkadaver auf dem 35er Abschnitt gesehen?! 
Der ist mir in der 1. Runde gar nicht aufgefallen und in der 2. habe ich ihn 
auch erst gerochen, bevor ich ihn dann sah.

@ XC-Racer: Interessanter Bericht. Hört sich allerdings viel harmloser an,
als es in Wirklichkeit war. Glückwunsch zu der guten Zeit! 

Thb


----------



## KGBKamikaze (16. Juni 2004)

Rekadaver??
also der ist mir nicht aufgefallen...
aber in einer ziemlich steilen kruve hatten die matratzen ausgelegt  
war echt supa da


----------



## peppaman (16. Juni 2004)

KGB-Fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Rekadaver??
> also der ist mir nicht aufgefallen...
> aber in einer ziemlich steilen kruve hatten die matratzen ausgelegt
> war echt supa da




Rehkadaver:
oh ja, welch ein Anblick. Hm, in der zweiten Runde ist er mir dann nicht mehr aufgefallen.


Die Matratzen waren echt cool, am besten aber waren die dazugehörenden Hausbewohner, die jubelnd auf ihrem Balkon standen  


Hoffentlich bleibt das nicht der letzte Nutscheid-Marathon.


----------



## mip-mip (17. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> "Ich sachs ja immer; ABBAUEN die Dinger".



Erst einmal ein dickes Lob an die Veranstalter. Von mir aus können die perfekt organisierten Verpflegungsstände alle 3-5 km auftauchen. Lecker lecker lecker. 

Dann an alle mein Respekt die es irgendwie geschafft haben überhaupt ins Ziel zu kommen. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob 74 od. 107km. OK, die extra Runde war dann schon recht hart am Schluss aber irgendwie war es doch endlich mal eine richtige Herausforderung für mich. Ich jedenfalls hatte keinerlei Schaltungsprobleme und konnte in der Zeit als die anderen mit Wasserschläuchen, Stöckchen und Fluchen zu tun hatten, genüsslich die ganzen Leckereien mampfen die in reichlicher Vielfalt und Geschmacksritungen angeboten wurden. Mein Motto: Immer wieder gerne. Hey Ralph vielleicht denkst Du ja mal drüber nach und kommst nächstest Jahr mit Deinem Singlespeeder. Wenn Du eine Kettenführung brauchst maile mir einfach und ich fräse Dir eine.


----------



## on any sunday (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo Peppaman und andere Singels,

Singelspeed ist ja ganz schön, aber ich hatte sogar einen Chainsucker und Nospeeder, siehe Anhang  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## talybont (18. Juni 2004)

Aaaaaaargh, ich habe immer noch leichte Rückenschmerzen von der Tortur.   Aber heute gehts zur Massagetante  . Dann ist das hoffentlich wieder weg. Vielleicht habe ich auch wieder zu früh mit dem Radeln angefangen  .

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Näthinator (18. Juni 2004)

War wirklich ein klasse Rennen, vorallem nach der Zieleinfahrt für die 75 km.

Ich steh an der Futterkrippe, in der Hand nen Riegel und im Mund nen Apfel, geht es über die Rampe und direkt den Berg hoch, na klasse wollte eigentlich in Ruhe essen !!

Der Anschliessende Anstieg war auch klasse, erst bin ich in die Hauseinfahrt gefahren und nachdem die Streckenpostinnen mir gesagt haben ( geiles Unwort ) "den Berg gehts hoch und im kleinsten Gang" dachte ich mir das darf nicht war sein !! Die Häflte bion ich gefajren den Rest habe ich geschoben.

Alles in allem ein super Rennen. Die Verflegungsstationen waren himmlich !!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## XCRacer (18. Juni 2004)

mip-mip schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du eine Kettenführung brauchst maile mir einfach und ich fräse Dir eine.



Wie hälst du denn die Kette auf Spannung? Oder hast du gerade Ausfallenden? Kann man bei dem Schlamm nicht so richtig erkennen!

Geht das Singlespeeden nicht zu sehr auf die Knie?
Ich habe angewöhnt, kleinere Gänge zu fahren, um Knieproblemen vorzubeugen...

PS: Nein ich schaue nicht in den SS-FAQs


----------



## rpo35 (18. Juni 2004)

mip-mip schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hey Ralph vielleicht denkst Du ja mal drüber nach und kommst nächstest Jahr mit Deinem Singlespeeder. Wenn Du eine Kettenführung brauchst maile mir einfach und ich fräse Dir eine.



Hi Mip-Mip,

sollte ich wirklich mal auf die Idee kommen, mir nen Singlespeeder zu bauen, komme ich gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (19. Juni 2004)

Auf der Nutscheid Seite hat man das Bilderarchiv erweitert.

Hier ein paar bekannte Gesichter, die ich auf Anhieb gefunden habe:
Marco:





Foto-Nr: 101_1289_prot.jpg
vom:
2004-06-13 13:43:57

Thema: MegaBike NilsCarlsen

Iggy:




Foto-Nr: 101_1208_prot.jpg
vom:
2004-06-13 13:22:56

Thema: MegaBike NilsCarlsen

rpo35:




Informationen zu Bild 65:

Foto-Nr: 101_1187_prot.jpg
vom:
2004-06-13 13:18:58

Thema: MegaBike NilsCarlsen

Dirk S.:




Foto-Nr: 101_1183_prot.jpg
vom:
2004-06-13 13:18:05

Thema: MegaBike NilsCarlsen

Racegirl (mit gebrochener Schulter beim "Radeln für die Krebshilfe" ...oder so )




Informationen zu Bild 34:

Foto-Nr: 105_0520_prot.jpg
vom:
2004-06-13 08:36:34


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mip-mip (20. Juni 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hälst du denn die Kette auf Spannung? Oder hast du gerade Ausfallenden? Kann man bei dem Schlamm nicht so richtig erkennen!
> 
> Geht das Singlespeeden nicht zu sehr auf die Knie?
> Ich habe angewöhnt, kleinere Gänge zu fahren, um Knieproblemen vorzubeugen...
> ...



Wenn Du nicht in den SS-FAQ schaust, dann siehe einfach auf meiner Homepage nach. www.singlespeeder.de unter Bikes / Singlespeeder ist noch einmal ein sauberes Bild


----------



## mip-mip (20. Juni 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mip-Mip,
> 
> sollte ich wirklich mal auf die Idee kommen, mir nen Singlespeeder zu bauen, komme ich gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück !
> 
> ...




Tust Du


----------



## talybont (21. Juni 2004)

Mich hat man doch erwischt. Vor Ort war mein Steckbrief aber noch nicht an der Wand.  






Ob man da sieht, wie langsam ich da unterwegs war?  

MfG,
Armin


----------

